# My Red has shipped!



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Time to pimp the Tarmac!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

It's arrived! Tarmac is gettin' pimped now. My Zipp 404 Tubulars are coming very soon. Just paid for both- OMB.


----------



## euro trash (Sep 16, 2005)

sounds like you are Sram'n it up... I'm jealous...


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

I expect a personal thank you letter from the CEO!


----------



## peterjones (Apr 25, 2007)

Coolhand - you'll love it. Went for my first ride the other day on my R3 all slicked up with Red and it's out of this world.
Must say that I'm jealous of the 404 tubies. One of these days...


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

Where r the pics.....


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Soon! I raced the Red today (lol- second real ride). 50 mile road race in rolling hills. Below 40, sleeting off and on, wet roads. Damn miserable cold- my fingers barely worked the first 30 miles. Yet- zero issues with the Red. The surprise in the group is the Red brakes- they are really, really good. 

Zipps did not ship out in time (waiting on Brown Santa!). I will try and get some pics/weights of the Tarmac Pro with the Zipps on it.


----------



## I am Dirt (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats! Sounds like you've got a great setup. I too have been very impressed with the SRAM components. For budget reasons, I went with a FRed group.... Force brakes and derailleurs and everything else is Red. I couldn't be happier. I love the shifters. They've become intuitive in a way that the Campy and Shimano never did for me. 

Pete


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Its here: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=127048

A taste for you


----------

